# How to get that ultimate "wet look"



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here so sorry if this has already been covered, I have searched but nothing has come up...

I have a MG ZR in Xpower Grey and I really want to get that "wet look" if thats what you can call it.

Any help on how to achieve this and what to use like best products etc would be great 

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wet Glaze 2 has given great wet look for a few i have seen on here


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

where can i get that from?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Any link to a supplier :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You will always get hu dress of different answers for threads like this, we all have our fave combos and they are usually all different. BUT, I like blackfires gloss enhancing polish topped with a couple of coats of wet diamond. Stunning results every time


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

menz 85rd on a finishing pad then Blackfire gloss enhancing polish followed by Blackfire sealant done by hand, job done.....


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Any link to a supplier :thumb:





EmmaZr said:


> where can i get that from?


http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1128 
Out of stock at present but i have a large order leaving the US next Wednesday, should be with me by the 6th August.

Simon


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah I know just would be nice to have a few different options because i had never heard of blackfire but just looked it up and it looks really good  so thank you  Where do you get your detailing stuff from?


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

Wax Attack said:


> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1128
> Out of stock at present but i have a large order leaving the US next Wednesday, should be with me by the 6th August.
> 
> Simon


Thanks for the link


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

EmmaZr said:


> Yeah I know just would be nice to have a few different options because i had never heard of blackfire but just looked it up and it looks really good  so thank you  Where do you get your detailing stuff from?


Polished bliss , or keep your eyes peeled in the sales section , it comes up now and again

I've used a lot of products , and Blackfire is my favourite at the moment especially on blacks

However you can buy any product you like,if your paintwork is in a poor state you won't get the full benefits.

Even freshly machined polished cars with no LSP still look great , it's all in the prep.


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to start using a clay bar... What would you recommend, I've never used one before?
And how often should it be used?
Thanks
Emma


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Emma,

take a look:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

that poorboys blackhole glaze topped with AG HD wax , i think it gives a nice wet look on grey (all done by hand)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres another range

im using these a lot and loving the more i use from their range of products,so easy to use even in sunlight

wolfgang

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274206


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

EmmaZr said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here so sorry if this has already been covered, I have searched but nothing has come up...
> 
> I have a MG ZR in Xpower Grey and I really want to get that "wet look" if thats what you can call it.
> 
> ...


Simple really Blackfire Wet Diamond


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wet look? Skip the sealants, go for an oily glaze and a wax. No sealant will look as wet as a wax like Pinnacle Souveran, P21S Concours, Lusso Oro, Victoria Wax Concours, Swissvax, etc. They look glassy at best. Don't even bother, you'll just be disappointed. 

Oily glazes like Clearkote RMG, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, and Megs #7 are very nice for wet look. Lime Prime looks great too. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

gm8 said:


> that poorboys blackhole glaze topped with AG HD wax , i think it gives a nice wet look on grey (all done by hand)


Your Golf is looking very smart and clean :thumb:

Love the Rims on the car, suits the Golf perfectly


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Easy my favourite wet look combo is a Migliore wax on top of Lime Prime.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

For solid red:

- Prima Amigo glaze

- Pinnacle Souveran carnuba wax


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Prima Amigo,Vics Concours and Wet Glaze2 work very well together

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive experimented so many times and really dont think you can get the ultimate wet look without glazing first , ive done so many cars with and without glazes and glazes win hands down for me before waxing...


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Ive experimented so many times and really dont think you can get the ultimate wet look without glazing first , ive done so many cars with and without glazes and glazes win hands down for me before waxing...


Thanks for the advice, what glaze would you recommend before waxing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going to try out clearkote red moose glaze and top it with victoria concours red wax on my misano red a3 when I get chance. Anybody tried that combo? At the moment ive got jetseal 109 topped with dodo juice banana armour, and it's very durable (4 months & counting) but as said it looks a little glassy.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

EmmaZr said:


> Thanks for the advice, what glaze would you recommend before waxing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 2 favourite glazes have always been Prima Amigo an ChemGuys Ezcreme , Amigo with fillers and Ezcreme with minimal to no filling , infact id go as far as saying lately ive also been playing with Autofinesse triple and if they would remove the last stage being the protection this leaves an awesome glazed look finish , maybe one for them to ponder...

Glazed and waxed..


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Meguiars 7 will work a treat i think especialy as you have a dark car.Its meant to be better for dark colours.Works ace on white so i think youl get even better results.It does take some time to apply though.

Maby wet glaze 2.seems to get alot of good reviews on here.I aint tried it myself but it might be good for you and also sounds like its quick to use.


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> My 2 favourite glazes have always been Prima Amigo an ChemGuys Ezcreme , Amigo with fillers and Ezcreme with minimal to no filling , infact id go as far as saying lately ive also been playing with Autofinesse triple and if they would remove the last stage being the protection this leaves an awesome glazed look finish , maybe one for them to ponder...
> 
> Glazed and waxed..


Which glaze and wax did you use or those pictures? And would all of those glazes be ok to use by hand because I don't have a machine polisher or anything!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Clearkote's Yellow Moose Wax(wax by name, glaze by nature) applied before your favourite wax will give a really deep-wet look.

I always use this product if I'm going for that 'wet-look'.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I usede Wetglaze last Weekend for the 1st time and topped it with Carpro Reload, this gave me the wettest look to my black Vectra since I have owned it. I had the Wetglaze sat on my shelves since it was launched in the UK and never tried it untill now, its one hell of a product and so easy to use, even in this hot sun we have been having lately.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

just to chip in i have a grey R32 and ive really liked zaino Z2 then topped with Z6. tried vics concours over prima amiga and I rate prima amiga slightly higher than the wet glaze (although wet glaze is really good aswell)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> My 2 favourite glazes have always been Prima Amigo an ChemGuys Ezcreme , Amigo with fillers and Ezcreme with minimal to no filling , infact id go as far as saying lately ive also been playing with Autofinesse triple and if they would remove the last stage being the protection this leaves an awesome glazed look finish , maybe one for them to ponder...


Its something we have been working on for a while now a glaze, we have the product, we even have the name and labeling all ready, a few have tried early samples (all in varying colour / fragrance combos) it nearly made it in the last product Launch with Power Seal, Satin and Tough Prep, but due to a couple of last min changes it got postponed, glaze wise we have tested and tried many, and i think what we now have should impress :thumb:

James


----------



## podgemasterson (Jun 29, 2012)

James B said:


> Its something we have been working on for a while now a glaze, we have the product, we even have the name and labeling all ready, a few have tried early samples (all in varying colour / fragrance combos) it nearly made it in the last product Launch with Power Seal, Satin and Tough Prep, but due to a couple of last min changes it got postponed, glaze wise we have tested and tried many, and i think what we now have should impress :thumb:
> 
> James


When are we going to see this?!:wall:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

In my experience, you must have very good paintwork, that means very clean and free from defects like swirl marks etc. I've had my car from new and it's never been machined but yours may need to be.

I've used Sonus SFX polishes by hand and waxed with R222 with Finish Kare #425 detailer over the top. I'm happy with this for a wet look...
















I really think FK # 425 is the icing on the cake with the wet look on top of well cared for paint.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

That looks absolutly stunning! Iv never seen a mg in that green.Was that a custom paint job? Really nice.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Has the green colour been ramped up in those images?
Certainly looks like it has in the first photo, as a lot of the stones in the tarmac have a green tint.


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

that green MG is so awesome, very well done.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

mr.t said:


> That looks absolutly stunning! Iv never seen a mg in that green.Was that a custom paint job? Really nice.


It's in it's standard shade of Le Mans green as it left the factory, it wasn't a hugely popular colour but there are a few around. Most look dull and bland now due to most owners not being as obsessive as myself.

Thanks for the compliment 



Lorenzo said:


> Has the green colour been ramped up in those images?
> Certainly looks like it has in the first photo, as a lot of the stones in the tarmac have a green tint.


I take my photography seriously and I shoot in RAW. The images have had minor contrast and sharpness tweaks and some vignetting not overblown saturation effects or iffy white balance settings.

Are you implying that my car doesn't look as good as it is on these photo's? I assure you over the 8 years of my ownership of the car I have always struggled to capture how nice it looks on photos. Always been disappointed in my pre photography days on how it looked on pics compared to real life.

I am now capable of taking good pictures and helping just tweak them a little to show how good it is on images. No one who takes photography seriously these days wouldn't make those kind of minor tweaks.

The car IS this good in real life. It is garaged in the winter only averaging 6.5K miles a year and very well maintained by myself.



Poul said:


> that green MG is so awesome, very well done.


Thanks for the compliment :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

That's a very well kept machine, M&C, very impressive!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I'm not implying your car doesn't look good. The car's lovely, I've told you that before several times in other threads. I'm merely pointing out that there are bits in the photo that shouldn't be green, but are green. That led me to ask the question about changing the images, not the car.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> My 2 favourite glazes have always been Prima Amigo an ChemGuys Ezcreme , Amigo with fillers and Ezcreme with minimal to no filling.[/IMG]


I'd have to disagree there Marc. EZ has some fillers in it.

http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?577020-Mini-Detail!-FRP-Celeste-Dettaglio-content***

Very good product though, Amigo is better imo.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

gally said:


> I'd have to disagree there Marc. EZ has some fillers in it.
> 
> http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?577020-Mini-Detail!-FRP-Celeste-Dettaglio-content***
> 
> Very good product though, Amigo is better imo.


Amigo gives a slightly different look and isnt as slick to the touch as Ezcreme but i like both equally.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> In my experience, you must have very good paintwork, that means very clean and free from defects like swirl marks etc. I've had my car from new and it's never been machined but yours may need to be.
> 
> I've used Sonus SFX polishes by hand and waxed with R222 with Finish Kare #425 detailer over the top. I'm happy with this for a wet look...
> 
> ...


They are amazing photos but the danger is always when showing to represent a product its doctored therefore doesnt show the product at all because even sharpening photos opens up the depth and reflection of an image as im sure your aware. This is what some people complain about alot of the time when they see photos like this , but your skills with a camera and finalising the image are superb.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No glazes or wax/sealant - unedited pics:


DSC_0005 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02081 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wet sanded then machine polished. A glaze would add very little to that...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Agreed Russ. Nothing much compares to wet sanding.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You,d be surprised...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Go on...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Just youd be surprised


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just for you Marc I'm going to buy EZ Creme, use it and add 52 layers of Celeste to half of my car and post it up and let everyone which which half has been treated 

No Tesco pics.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Mean and Clean, MG looks great, really deep and i can also vouch for FK425, wicked stuff.
Have you tried their FK2685 pink wax? put that on with a wipe down with 425 and it looks mint!

Kev


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Mean and Clean, MG looks great, really deep and i can also vouch for FK425, wicked stuff.
> Have you tried their FK2685 pink wax? put that on with a wipe down with 425 and it looks mint!
> 
> Kev


I've considered trying it but I'm so happy with R222 I'm reluctant to change lol.

I was thinking of buying a Finish Kare sample set with a few of their other products in as I'm really happy with #425 & #1016 and wouldn't mine get a few products for my money 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> They are amazing photos but the danger is always when showing to represent a product its doctored therefore doesnt show the product at all because even sharpening photos opens up the depth and reflection of an image as im sure your aware. This is what some people complain about alot of the time when they see photos like this , but your skills with a camera and finalising the image are superb.


I understand what you're getting at. However every camera there is captures things differently, due to optics, camera default settings and user settings as well as exposure settings. Not many photos are 100% accurate and pics straight from the camera are generally not an accurate representation of real life. How many pics do you see that are too dark or over exposed or dull and washed out?

If had taken a photo in the sun and my wheels came out over exposed in the pic, does adjusting a coupe of levels mean I'm faking it or bringing it up to how it should look?

My pics especially the last one taken on my driveway which is a simple snap shot after a wash are not a false representation of the paint.

I have pics taken on my old Nokia which still show the paint is good but are a pale comparison to real life unlike the ones above.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is good thread, enjoyable to read.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Does this wetglaze add any colouring to the paintwork, or is it a neutral glaze. I know certain glazes (megs 7) comes to mind, which darken down the paint a touch. 

The reason I'm asking is that I have a pure white car and I don't, for want of a better word, want it discoloured. This question is mainly aimed at "wax attack", has it been tested on white ?. Others that use this product can chip in with their thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

personally ive been using prima amigo then jetseal 109 and top it with harly wax


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

I use Wet Glaze 2.0 under P21s Concourse, which I believe is your R22, when I detail my Vette. 

The last time I skipped the glaze and just went with the wax. The shine was just as good, but it lacked that glistening wet look I've been used to.

Wet Glaze rocks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scotty Pro said:


> Does this wetglaze add any colouring to the paintwork, or is it a neutral glaze. I know certain glazes (megs 7) comes to mind, which darken down the paint a touch.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I have a pure white car and I don't, for want of a better word, want it discoloured. This question is mainly aimed at "wax attack", has it been tested on white ?. Others that use this product can chip in with their thoughts. :thumb:


I've found WG2.0 to be neutral myself.


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

*WG 2 on top of Hard Body*

Pondering putting WG2 on top of Wolf's Hard Body - it looks to be a noticeably wetter finish judging by photos here. Any ideas if it will actually "stick" ?

The car is a very dark gray - looks almost black in some light. The drawback is that it most finishes I have tried don't really make it look very wet at all. I might, of course, be on a hiding to nothing with this particular colour.

This is her :


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

In response to the OP, the only real way to know is to just keep buying until you find one that really does it for you.

all wax/sealant finishes are subjective to individuals eyes, I've been blown away by zymol Concours on my old Mariner Blue MX5, but people have seen it and said they prefered what was previously on there.

For your paint colour for me personally I would go Zymol HD Cleanse and Glasur for a wax or zaino Z2 and Z8 for a sealant, but again someone else would say I don't know what I'm going on about lol


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Very good thread this, interesting read


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

N8KOW said:


> Very good thread this, interesting read


It certainly is!!... tobh it's the user's prefference in product's too so this will generate a very mixed responce in relation to the product's.
Prefference from me seing as i own a black car would definately recommend chemical guy's blacklight, cg pete's 53, dodo juice purple haze pro, dodo juice red mist tropical and most definately the blackfire range a few of the sonus range should'nt go unoticed either.
For me wet glaze 2.0 and amigo were a hype'd product but that's my opinion.

Its all about prep and you didn't mention if you owned a da or rotary or application all via hand in which the 3 method's will produce different result's, even before you start to apply glaze's.


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

It will be by hand that I'll be doing it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i like britemax black max lovely crystal clear wet look shine if preped buy polishing before that is


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Lorenzo said:


> Has the green colour been ramped up in those images?
> Certainly looks like it has in the first photo, as a lot of the stones in the tarmac have a green tint.


I think its fair enough for people to enhance their photos. This ain't the Olympics.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Easy, but not easy to get there, machine polish the panels highly, the best you can, and access your work very often, aim for 95% correction or more, takes time but the machining is going to get you the results your after.

All these product such as glazes, are a temporary fix, machining is permanent.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nick_Zee said:


> I think its fair enough for people to enhance their photos. This ain't the Olympics.


More like the Olympus ® 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

are we allowed to say olympics?!! lord coe is on the warpath!!
out of curiosity can you apply a glaze with a rotary? and if so what speed?
most people only mention a DA.


----------

